# Water Filtration Done Cheap



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

Hi Brewers,

I hope I am not retreading old ground here but I wanted to share this is the most appropriate thread, I might repost in another in case I get the wrong one, but on a trek to Bunnings today I picked up something I've been thinking of that'll help process and then store some filtered water and maybe address some of the queries around chlorine also.

It's an inline filter used for a caravan and it's good for 6 months and the attachments are for a standard garden hose so that's a blessing for anyone buying bottled water, waiting on the kitchen tap filter or using unfiltered water. It's less than $25 and I think it's a corker. Sterilising equipment not a bad idea of course and makes it easy to set aside water to refrigerate for the coming warmer months.

What do you reckon?

Pic attached:


----------



## BKBrews (20/10/16)

You can drive off chlorine simply by boiling your water prior to use.... I'd be looking at whether it strips out any other minerals?


----------



## mstrelan (20/10/16)

I would recommend a two stage filter like this one http://ebay.com.au/itm/251738720038


----------



## Stouter (20/10/16)

The tap water here is shite. Hard as nails, kills the plumbing and I grew up drinking rainwater.
I ended up installing a similar filter to yours Brewnicorn, same brand, single cartridge but an under sink model with it's own tap on the sink. My 1/2" silicone tubing fits tight over the nozzle and I just fill directly into the Urn or F.V, but also have a couple of plastic jerrys full on standby.

We used to mess around wit a gravity style carbon filter which needed refilling to filter into the next chamber. The sink filter shits all over it  . Filtered water on demand.
Recommended filter change is 6 - 12 months, and I don't even need to turn off the mains to do it. Not very green/eco friendly though as the housing completely disconnects and is replaced each time as a whole unit with the filter inside, but it's a tax write off so I don't give a rats arse.
Does the same job as those dual stage filters to with out the mess.
Not cheap though, I think about $200 for the full undersink setup with tap, filter and associated tubing and fittings. Replacement filters are about $65 each.
Stefani brand, from that big green shed down the road that takes roughly 20% of my pay each week.


----------



## zeggie (20/10/16)

You can buy the same caravan filter a lot cheaper on ebay. Trick is to run the water sloooowly through it, otherwise it defeats the purpose.


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/16)

i use one of these bad boys. does the job, just keep the slow flow rates as advised. you can taste the difference immediately after filtration so its a good start to removing chlorine and whatever else with activated carbon.


----------



## welly2 (21/10/16)

Also bought one of those off ebay, cost me about 12 bucks. Seems to do a pretty decent job, the water tastes much cleaner after filtering.


----------



## peteru (21/10/16)

mstrelan said:


> I would recommend a two stage filter like this one http://ebay.com.au/itm/251738720038


+1 for a two stage permanent installation that takes standard replaceable filters. The great thing about such a solution is that you can install whatever filter type you want, which allows you to address specific water problems.

And also a +1 for FSA (Filter Systems Australia) as a seller. Quick delivery, good service and reasonable prices.

Most of the stuff in Bunnings is inferior quality, yet more expensive.


----------



## Brewnicorn (21/10/16)

Apologies first off for posting the thread twice. The crossover between threads is stronger than I thought!

Pretty good to see how people filter the water different ways. This post was all about simplicity for back yard brewers. I have an on-tap system in the kitchen because we rent. The undersink operation looks like a cracker. I'd say a definite option to consider. Looks like eBay is the way forward for this price conscious brewer.


----------



## dannymars (21/10/16)

I bought 4 of these from ebay for $50 about 2 years ago. I'm only on to my second one (as I only use it for brewing)... works great, and you can tell the difference just in the water, even in Melbourne where the tap water is actually pretty good.


----------



## earle (21/10/16)

Has anyone used the inline portable filters with rain water. Just had a look at an ebay listing and it states



> WARNING: to be use only with municipal/treated water, not suitable for ground or untreated water and only to be use for cold water. Not to be use where the water is micro biologically unsafe or unknown.


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/16)

I will be with my tank water
However I plan on flushing with town water afterwards


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/16)

I should also note, my tank is less than 2 years old and has a first flush system in place
So hopefully there shouldn't be anything dead and rotting in there.
Doing my first brew with tank water this sunday


----------



## earle (21/10/16)

My tank is older and doesn't have a first flush system.

In terms of unknown biological material though - if the filter was only used for brewing where all water is boiled then this should be less of an issue. If the filter was to be used for drinking water, and it had possible bacteria growing between use you would have real reason for concern. For brewing though, as long as the filtered water smells ok you would think it should be fine in terms of possible bacteria after a good boil?


----------



## SBOB (21/10/16)

If you want to piece together a cheap option, I went with the following for water filtration, which means very cheap on going filters (and my fridge uses the same ones anyway)


In-line water filters, about $7/each if you buy in bulk via ebay
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-x-In-Line-Quality-Carbon-Water-Replacement-Filters-Fridge-BULK-LG-Westinghouse-/172068279927
Threaded hose adapters from Bunnings, $4/each
https://www.bunnings.com.au/nylex-12mm-1-4-thread-sprinkler-adaptor_p3110538
Flow control unit to restrict flow, about $3
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Push-to-connect-Fitting-Elbow-Pneumatic-Speed-Flow-Control-6-mm-OD-1-4-Thread-/130708519316


----------



## rhino86 (12/1/17)

This is a good thread to share experience and ideas.

I checked the links above, while the $7 bulk each looked good. I went with this:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322148738496?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Dual stage caravan water filter with garden hose connector. Sediment and silver impregnated carbon coconut filter. Coconut craziness . $28 delivered from Water Circle NSW. 08/01/2017 and arrived 12/01/2017 to QLD.
It states on the invoice to flush it for 5 - 8 minutes. I flushed it for 4 litres, then tasted and it's the best tap water I've had at my home. Even boiling and chilling for 24 hours still has a chemical taste but it was still better direct from the tap.

Gosh, I can imagine rain water brews would taste, I have plans for a tank but have to work on the plans before proceeding with a tank solution for the house.
My current fermenting brew is due tomorrow for a gravity test, so if Saturday's reading is the same as Friday's, I'll brew my first water filtered beer this weekend 

Happy brewing.


----------



## BKBrews (12/1/17)

rhino86 said:


> This is a good thread to share experience and ideas.
> 
> I checked the links above, while the $7 bulk each looked good. I went with this:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322148738496?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


The problem with these is you have to use a hose to pass the water through. The only batches I've ever tipped were when I used a hose to fill my kettles. two brews back to back that I didn't taste in between. Never again.

EDIT: I have been purchasing RO water from a supermarket near my house - they have an RO system out the front. $5 per 19L and I buy 38L per brew. Making the best beers so far using it, then just adding salts to suit the style of beer I'm making.


----------



## mstrelan (12/1/17)

BKBrews said:


> The problem with these is you have to use a hose to pass the water through. The only batches I've ever tipped were when I used a hose to fill my kettles. two brews back to back that I didn't taste in between. Never again.


Get a drinking water hose, eg. https://www.hoselink.com.au/buy/drinking-water-hose-10m/4111


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/17)

BKBrews said:


> The problem with these is you have to use a hose to pass the water through. The only batches I've ever tipped were when I used a hose to fill my kettles. two brews back to back that I didn't taste in between. Never again.
> 
> EDIT: I have been purchasing RO water from a supermarket near my house - they have an RO system out the front. $5 per 19L and I buy 38L per brew. Making the best beers so far using it, then just adding salts to suit the style of beer I'm making.


They can be modified to use JG fittings and beer line that you probably already have if you are a kegger. Search ebay for the same type of filter but designed for under the sink. 

I use one of these caravan setup filters although use standard garden hose and there is not issue with taste/smell. I am using rainwater though, not mains water.

RO water from a supermarket? Can you take a picture next time please, I'm intrigued they sell RO water that cheap? I wonder how often they change over the filter cartridges.


----------



## wobbly (12/1/17)

DrSmurto said:


> RO water from a supermarket? Can you take a picture next time please, I'm intrigued they sell RO water that cheap? I wonder how often they change over the filter cartridges.


Most likely the good old US of A.

Quite common to see on sites such as HBT that brewers purchase their RO water from the Super market

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## BKBrews (12/1/17)

DrSmurto said:


> They can be modified to use JG fittings and beer line that you probably already have if you are a kegger. Search ebay for the same type of filter but designed for under the sink.
> 
> I use one of these caravan setup filters although use standard garden hose and there is not issue with taste/smell. I am using rainwater though, not mains water.
> 
> RO water from a supermarket? Can you take a picture next time please, I'm intrigued they sell RO water that cheap? I wonder how often they change over the filter cartridges.


No dramas mate - will take a pic next time. It's a little machine out the front of the store. I stole (borrowed) a few empty 19L Palm Springs bottles from work and I just take them there to fill. I wondered the same about cartridges, but it says on the front that the machine is serviced monthly and they actually have a log of the services and a notice to say when it was last done. Each time I have been it had recently been serviced - no idea whether that means a cartridge change, but the water made excellent beer.


----------



## mstrelan (12/1/17)

Can confirm, there is an RO machine outside my local Coles center. Think it's the same price.


----------

